# Starting a sona.  any tips?



## wolfman18 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm kinda new to the whole fursona thing, but i know that my sona is gonna be a badger.  After that I'm not really sure where to go.  I might have someone try to draw somethin for me, i guess that'd be cool.  Do people usually do a ref sheet or somethin?  

Well in general anyone have any tips to expand my sona?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 17, 2011)

Firstly, what is your fursona going to represent?
Is He/She going to represent you in an Anthro form, be an ideal version of you, a perfect friend or something else entirely? It's easy to make a perfect copy of you, or at least something you can relate to and have an attachment to.

This guide is useful for the fine details and the 'fleshing out' of the character.

With respect to the visual representation, I guess you have to make up something unique that fits who the person is and reflects their lifestyle.
Just start with writing down a few ideas, gather the ones you like, then devise a character out of it. The rest will come eventually.


----------



## Choco (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree with that Guide though I actually used F-list's (A role playing site) to map out my sonna but same concept which I found that was quite helpful on explaining the character so you should put that to use and draw ideas into that


----------



## wolfman18 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, i guess it's just gonna be an anthro form of me.  Thanks for the guide, i think that'll definitely help


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't wait for it


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 17, 2011)

Look around what other has done, both in terms off fursonas and fursuits and see what youll like. Eventually youll find youre fursona and can start work out the details off him/her.


----------



## Wolfheart1125 (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't expect to suddenly come up with the perfect 'sona just by sitting down for a couple hours and thinking.... Its taken me three years for my fursona to develop and I'm still making slight changes. And don't be afraid to change things, even big things as time goes on...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2011)

Greatest tip of all:
Do it yourself.


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2011)

Even better tip. Become a Citra. We can't breed very fast, the tribe suffers ;.;


----------



## Garfang (Jul 23, 2011)

for my sona i wanted to be personal ^^ have some personal characteristic but also some fantasy. Thats the best i think for your first sona


----------



## thewall (Jul 25, 2011)

I just think of it as an avatar.  Do whatever.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 25, 2011)

My advise is to do a shitty recolor of a popular character that already exists.

Oh, you want a _good_ fursona? In that case, you totally have the wrong idea about fandom fursonas.


----------



## thewall (Jul 26, 2011)

I just take my RL self and give it animal-like characteristics.

although I am seriously considering removing the "headfur" or changing the color.


----------

